# Warning!



## Victor (Sep 8, 2019)

I ruined my computer, spilling a drink on the keyboard and am so aggravated with myself.
I had to buy a new one (same brand) and I like my  old one better, windows 7. Now I have trouble
just connecting it, after spending many hours on the phone with a semi competent confusing inarticulate
agent from AT&T in India. S*o don't drink and hard-drive*! ha ha. Keep your drinks away.
At least the shop did not charge me for diagnosing my problem.


----------



## Lara (Sep 8, 2019)

Next time you spill a drink on your computer: Unplug the power cord. Hold down the power button for 5 seconds to make sure it's off. Don't waste time properly shutting down or you could cause a short circuit. Take a dry cloth and wipe up any excess liquid from the surface of the laptop,  especially near the keyboard, vents or ports. Open the lid as far back as it will go. Turn the laptop upside down, put it over a towel or something absorbent, and let the water drain out of it.
See more details:
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/29/smarter-living/what-to-do-if-you-spill-on-your-laptop.html

This won't work if it's wine that has dried and gotten sticky of course.


----------



## jujube (Sep 8, 2019)

If it's just your keyboard malfunctioning, you can get a wireless keyboard and use that with your laptop.  That's what I'm doing right now.  My keyboard started malfunctioning (the t and y keys wouldn't work) and it couldn't be repaired.  I wasn't ready quite yet to buy a whole new laptop so I bought a wireless keyboard from Best Buy for about $20.   Works fine.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 8, 2019)

Any electronic device is not "compatible" with any liquid.  Laptops, especially, are probably susceptible to damage since many users find themselves "snacking" while using their device.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 8, 2019)

Vic, I am sorry for your problem.  Hair dryers can be a huge help for this especially if you gain access to the actual  electronic components


----------



## Keesha (Sep 8, 2019)

Sometimes I’m glad just to have an iPhone.


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 8, 2019)

One trick I learned years ago after a near miss is always to keep my drink on a level BELOW the computer, keyboard etc, even if I have to pull up a chair next to my work table to do so.


----------



## Mike (Sep 9, 2019)

Lara said:


> Next time you spill a drink on your computer: Unplug the power cord. Hold down the power button for 5 seconds to make sure it's off. Don't waste time properly shutting down or you could cause a short circuit. Take a dry cloth and wipe up any excess liquid from the surface of the laptop,  especially near the keyboard, vents or ports. Open the lid as far back as it will go. Turn the laptop upside down, put it over a towel or something absorbent, and let the water drain out of it.
> See more details:
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/29/smarter-living/what-to-do-if-you-spill-on-your-laptop.html
> 
> This won't work if it's wine that has dried and gotten sticky of course.


This is very good advice Lara.

As for wine, being an electrician I have a different attitude to things
electrical, I would remove the Battery and the power cable, wash the
keyboard in clean cold water, gently swilling it around, leave sitting
on the draining board for a couple of hours.

After that time, I would put a load of dry uncooked rice in a cloth bag
or wrapped in a duster, then put that and the laptop into a plastic bag
and leave it for a few days, it will be bone dry by then and hopefully
will be OK when tested.

Mike.


----------



## toffee (Sep 9, 2019)

easy remedy --- dont drink and compute the same time  lesson learned and expencive 'my hubby does it too ..


----------

